# Ford 801



## Wade68 (Sep 13, 2006)

Ok, here we go. We have an 801 with two bad steering cylinders, actually it looked as they had water in the hydraulic fluid and we have about a one inch burst in the cylinder. Does anyone have a line on new ones or possibly rebuilt units. The year of the tractor is 1959. 

Thanks,

Wade


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Welcome to TF, Wade. Bad news: you have 2 bad steering cylinders.... Good news: lots of parts available! This particular cylinder worked in everything from 601 to 4000 series Ford tractors. Did you have the 5/8" or 1/2" rod? 

Universal, RH & LH. rebuildable, 1/2" dia. rod. 7/16" dia threaded outer end. 

FITS FORD 601, 801, 2000, 3000, 2600, 3600, 4000, 4600.

Can get you part contacts from $225/each to ~$300/each depending on size. 

Take pics, measure and advise! Thanks and welcome to TF.
Andy


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Looks like Andy has you covered! Welcome aboard!


----------



## Wade68 (Sep 13, 2006)

Hey thanks all


----------

